
Our Drinking Water is about to get more contaminated - g3houdini
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/01/23/trump-epa-curbs-water-protections-102779
======
dvfjsdhgfv
"Our Drinking Water" should be changed to "Drinking Water in the USA".

------
xenospn
Yeah but several people are going to get a lot richer. Isn’t that the whole
point?

